# Rye germination time



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

On 10/3 I used and overseeder to plant the grass seed in my Bermuda. (Champion GQ from amazon) My Bermuda was scalped to one inch and I spread seed at 10# per 1k. I don't see any signs of germination. (I'm in Atlanta) I put out starter fert.... how long should it take to see some Rye? This is my first time overseeing.... maybe, a watched pot never boils?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gwolf64 said:


> On 10/3 I used and overseeder to plant the grass seed in my Bermuda. (Champion GQ from amazon) My Bermuda was scalped to one inch and I spread seed at 10# per 1k. I don't see any signs of germination. (I'm in Atlanta) I put out starter fert.... how long should it take to see some Rye? This is my first time overseeing.... maybe, a watched pot never boils?


I would expect some germination by now. What does your irrigation schedule look like? When was your last pre-e app?


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

I had germination on day 4. Go out at night with a flash light and it will help you see a lot better.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ware said:


> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> > On 10/3 I used and overseeder to plant the grass seed in my Bermuda. (Champion GQ from amazon) My Bermuda was scalped to one inch and I spread seed at 10# per 1k. I don't see any signs of germination. (I'm in Atlanta) I put out starter fert.... how long should it take to see some Rye? This is my first time overseeing.... maybe, a watched pot never boils?
> ...


I want to say my last pre emergent app was 2 to 3 months ago. I held off due to my Rye grass plans. Irrigation is for 5 min every 3 hours with no watering at night. Lawn keep moist.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

That is cutting it really close with the pre-emergent depending on the rate. Go outside at night with a flashlight like was suggested above and peek down below the canopy and see what is going on. Even rye sprouts and pouts a little bit.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@gwolf64 What was the product used and what was the rate applied?


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Prodiamine 65WDG @ .83oz per 1,000. I just reread the instructions. This is the max app per year. Am I screwed?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gwolf64 said:


> Prodiamine 65WDG @ .83oz per 1,000. I just reread the instructions. This is the max app per year. Am I screwed?


Unfortunately, yes. I would not expect any meaningful germination 2-3 months after applying the annual max rate of Prodiamine.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Daymn. Sad day. I was looking forward to a green winter. I know nothing about Rye. Will it sprout later in the season?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

gwolf64 said:


> Daymn. Sad day. I was looking forward to a green winter. I know nothing about Rye. Will it sprout later in the season?


Not likely. Maybe in the spots that you missed spraying prodiamine.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@gwolf64 I applied prodiamine on 8 June, but I went at the low rate. I am hoping, I am good. I put down PRG down 2 days ago. Right around 4 months after my prodiamine app. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

rjw0283 said:


> @gwolf64 I applied prodiamine on 8 June, but I went at the low rate. I am hoping, I am good. I put down PRG down 2 days ago. Right around 4 months after my prodiamine app. We'll see what happens.


I hope you have good luck. I get to enjoy a scalped lawn all winter. Yay.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Meh, you can try again in a month, all you have to lose is the seed if it doesn't work. I've seeded Rye all the way up to Thanksgiving before and it still came in not perfect but ok, I imagine it is about the same in your area.


----------



## choate (Sep 27, 2020)

Still learning and I've never done PRG overseed but so if I want to do it I'll need to not put down pre-emergent more than 3 or 4 months prior if I'm understanding this correctly? I just put some down a month ago and no new weeds since and I hope to have a perfectly golden lawn this winter but so y'all don't use it pretty much if you plan on a late fall overseed or you just deal with any weeds with post emergent?


----------



## choate (Sep 27, 2020)

PS glad I read this before I wasted $50 in seed


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

choate said:


> Still learning and I've never done PRG overseed but so if I want to do it I'll need to not put down pre-emergent more than 3 or 4 months prior if I'm understanding this correctly? I just put some down a month ago and no new weeds since and I hope to have a perfectly golden lawn this winter but so y'all don't use it pretty much if you plan on a late fall overseed or you just deal with any weeds with post emergent?


Correct, you'll have to know when and how much pre-e you applied to ensure the seeds germinate, otherwise you're just wasting money on seed. 
If you do an over seed you can still apply pre-emergent you just need to wait around 60 days after germination for prodiamine specifically.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Guys read your damn labels! You're buying professional grade lawn stuff! You can cause environmental damage and hurt your wallet and lawn quite easily. This is why all the newbie grade stuff at Home Depot has poor ratings. ALL big box lawn stuff has poor ratings because people can't be bothered to read a label or understand what they're putting out. And then if you go and buy the pro stuff you're in for trouble.

READ THE LABEL

UNDERSTAND WHAT A PREM DOES

There REALLY needs to be a sticky in the warm and cool season forums titled "BEFORE YOU DONANYTHING" with some basic requirements for doing all this yourself.

If you can't bake a cake or some SaraLee muffins you cannot do your own lawn stuff.


----------



## choate (Sep 27, 2020)

WDE46 said:


> Guys read your damn labels! You're buying professional grade lawn stuff! You can cause environmental damage and hurt your wallet and lawn quite easily. This is why all the newbie grade stuff at Home Depot has poor ratings. ALL big box lawn stuff has poor ratings because people can't be bothered to read a label or understand what they're putting out. And then if you go and buy the pro stuff you're in for trouble.
> 
> READ THE LABEL
> 
> ...





WDE46 said:


> Guys read your damn labels! You're buying professional grade lawn stuff! You can cause environmental damage and hurt your wallet and lawn quite easily. This is why all the newbie grade stuff at Home Depot has poor ratings. ALL big box lawn stuff has poor ratings because people can't be bothered to read a label or understand what they're putting out. And then if you go and buy the pro stuff you're in for trouble.
> 
> READ THE LABEL
> 
> ...


Start the sticky and explain it to the Amateurs. That's why I asked here. Trust me anybody that has an avg lawn has no idea

Btw the label doesn't say if you live in Fort Worth TX and you put down pre emerg in September your rye grass seed won't be able to germinate in November so we have to come here to figure it out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

choate said:


> ...Btw the label doesn't say if you live in Fort Worth TX and you put down pre emerg in September your rye grass seed won't be able to germinate in November so we have to come here to figure it out.


Everyone makes mistakes, but it actually does... (label)


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

choate said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys read your damn labels! You're buying professional grade lawn stuff! You can cause environmental damage and hurt your wallet and lawn quite easily. This is why all the newbie grade stuff at Home Depot has poor ratings. ALL big box lawn stuff has poor ratings because people can't be bothered to read a label or understand what they're putting out. And then if you go and buy the pro stuff you're in for trouble.
> ...


I am far from an expert and I'm not qualified to make such a post. There are plenty of members who are. I do however understand what I'm getting myself into with this stuff and research the crap out of the things I buy and put on my lawn. I think we as a forum group need to do better to get people to understand this stuff.

This isn't targeted at you specifically. I've just seen my fair share of enthusiastic newcomers who have gotten bitten in the ***. Actually my cake/recipe comparison is inadequate.

If someone didn't do well in chemistry labs then they won't do well with pro level lawn care chemicals.


----------



## choate (Sep 27, 2020)

WDE46 said:


> choate said:
> 
> 
> > WDE46 said:
> ...


Fair enough. Maybe I didn't pay attention to the part about over seeding if it's there bc I didn't have the idea on doing it until today. Good stuff. Sounds like a 2021 rye plan


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

choate said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > choate said:
> ...


Enjoy your weed free lawn in the meantime haha.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@WDE46 I love the Sarah Lee muffins analogy and plan to use it in the future.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Sometimes people forget they applied it. I always log my prodiamine app dates in greenkeeper app and what rate I use, because I'll forget. I applied at the lower rate in June and it's been 4 months. Per label I should be good, but I don't like going that close. I would have waited another month, but I had some time off and it worked out so I'm chancing it. 
Everyone should read the labels and understand them. Most people aren't thinking they'll be overseeding the first time they apply pre-emergent, it's a mistake that usually open happens once. Learning from failure sucks but extremely effective.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I think I will try again in on 11/1. I wanted a rye winter and I'm gonna get it by god. Haha. Just wish I didn't buy $200 worth of seed to experiment with and apply too much pre-e. I hope some of the group learned from my issue. It is easy to do.

Lastly. I thought an overseeder would break up the pre-barrier and it my no matter. Obviously not...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The pre-em is more like a zone than a barrier. It takes some serious tilling to break it, especially at a single annual max rate.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@gwolf64 I'd store whatever seed you have left in a cool dry place and wait till next year if it was me. 
.83 oz every K is 2.3lbs per acre and as the the label that @Ware posted before it states 12 months. I really doubt it's actually 12 months of coverage, but I'd say its safe to say nothing will grow at 4 months.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rjw0283 said:


> @gwolf64 I'd store whatever seed you have left in a cool dry place and wait till next year if it was me.
> .83 oz every K is 2.3lbs per acre and as the the label that @Ware posted before it states 12 months. I really doubt it's actually 12 months of coverage, but I'd say its safe to say nothing will grow at 4 months.


I agree. I would just enjoy your weed free lawn all winter. I would say you're probably not going to get any meaningful germination after applying the max rate of Prodiamine.

If you really want a green lawn this winter, your best bet is going to be a turf paint like Lawn Star or Green Lawnger.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

We got two inches of rain over the weekend thanks to a tropical depression.... and look! We have seedlings!


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@gwolf64 Is there uniform germination across the yard? At the rate you said you sprayed there is almost no chance of anything coming up except where you left skips or applied less than the target rate. I'm guessing the picture is a skip.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Not uniform. But there is rye popping up


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I'll be damned.

Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ill keep folks updated. I was surprised as well.


----------



## choate (Sep 27, 2020)

I think I may have a different problem than I thought. The pre-emergent I put down was just generic granular lesco pre-em. I think I have some ryegrass popping up. I thought it was crab grass last year (didn't know what crab grass or ryegrass was then and still may not lol). I have a thin area right next to my house and this is popping up. #1 Is this rye grass? and #2 I don't think the Lesco pre-em graunules I used will prevent rye grass will it?


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Day 11 update.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> choate said:
> 
> 
> > WDE46 said:
> ...


Its shows why one must pass a test before being able to apply this stuff professionally. It's amazing to me that label warnings and off label uses are virtually ignored.

Math and conversions are key.

1. Refusing to convert liquid oz to ml and oz of weight to grams is asking for problems. 
2. Buying syringes for liquid and a scale for granular are a 100% must.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Guys, mistakes happen.... Things can be misread....Some folks seem a bit riled up on this topic.....

On a new note, I bought another 100lbs of Select Double Eagle from Site One. I am getting germination with the Champion GQ, just spotty and maybe a 50% germination rate. I am going to try again on 11/1. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

gwolf64 said:


> Guys, mistakes happen.... Things can be misread....Some folks seem a bit riled up on this topic.....
> 
> On a new note, I bought another 100lbs of Select Double Eagle from Site One. I am getting germination with the Champion GQ, just spotty and maybe a 50% germination rate. I am going to try again on 11/1. Fingers crossed.


We get that mistakes happen. I've made them.

But some mistakes with the chemicals people use here could:

1. Kill trees, shrubs and other greenery. Not just yours but the neighbors.
2. Harm aquatic wildlife
3. Harm pets, children and other adults. 
4. Pollute water supplies
5. Kill pollinators and other beneficial bugs
6. Cause pests (Weeds, Fungus, Bugs) to build tolerance or immunity to said pesticide, herbicide or fungicide.

Like I said there is a reason these aren't sold at typical stores.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I decided to try for round two. I dropped another 100# of seed at 15lb per k. Got it down before the hurricane. There will be plenty of water to get it started. Haha.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Update!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

gwolf64 said:


> Update!


That's awesome! I am also struggling to see germination with mine. I think I might bump up the duration on my sprinklers.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> > Update!
> ...


I always get a boost of growth with it rains.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks too all the folks that encouraged me to try overseeing again. The second attempt worked perfect!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gwolf64 said:


> Thanks too all the folks that encouraged me to try overseeing again. The second attempt worked perfect!


That looks really great! Nice work!


----------



## alberto0701 (Nov 25, 2020)

Following thanks.


----------

